# m.v. Lady Glorita



## tugboy (Dec 8, 2005)

M.V. Lady Glorita
Calling crew members and friends
The Lady Glorita was a seismic survey vessel that operated roughly from 1970- 1975. She operated all over the world with the exception of the far east.
She was operated by Shell International Petroleum Maatschapij from The Hague, Netherlands.

With a view of trying to organise a Reunion of crew members and other personnel that had connections wit the Lady Glorita we are searching for several individuals.
If you know of any that we are seeking or indeed are the one we are looking for or if you have any information of the missing crew members, please contact Jouke de Ruiter by email (See below) or by phoning +353 27 74270

[email protected]

Please visit m.v. Lady Glorita website ;

http://www.beara.org/ladyglorita/index.html


----------

